

ChromeSheep - FireSheep for Chrome (uses Node.js server for packet capture) - hcm
https://github.com/hmarr/chromesheep

======
hcm
The result of an evening hack, so not very robust or feature-complete. Only
has support for hijacking hacker news sessions so far.

